# Bought a Husqvarna tractor tonite



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

With the intention of cutting it up and stretching it to put a 1960 Austin Healey Sprite body on it!
Deck is shot, steering shot, runs great! 21 HP 6 speed.
Mentioned it to eldest grand son tonite. He want's to get involved!
It is another 'carrot' to keep him interested.
HE is going to learn all about mig welding this summer.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Cublover said:


> With the intention of cutting it up and stretching it to put a 1960 Austin Healey Sprite body on it!
> Deck is shot, steering shot, runs great! 21 HP 6 speed.
> Mentioned it to eldest grand son tonite. He want's to get involved!
> It is another 'carrot' to keep him interested.
> HE is going to learn all about mig welding this summer.


Here is the Austin Healey tin for the Husqvarna build. Took this pic today.
The rear section is under the front end.


----------



## ProfoundAg1 (Sep 8, 2015)

hows the project going?


----------

